# Nexus 7 bricked?



## https (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi everyone! My device just ran into some trouble and I couldn't find any other thread on here to help out so I am starting a new one. Here is what happened:

I was sitting on the computer and at the corner of my eye I saw my Nexus 7 (2013) reboot. After which it got stuck on the Google logo. Tried rebooting multiple times but still stuck at the logo (not the X screen but the screen that says Google in white letters). I had flashed TWRP so i decided to just factory reset the device. That was a no go as TWRP hangs on TEAMWIN screen.

At this point i said 'fuggit' and decided to restore factory images. I downloaded the two available images from google and both fail to restore as the flash-all throws up an error saying that it can't write to flash memory. I tried manually flashing with fastboot boot, recovery and system and got the same message.

Then I remembered that locking and unlocking the bootloader forces the factory reset so I decided to do that. While locking was successful I was unable to unlock the device as it tried to erase user data but it gets stuck with the message: 'erasing userdata...' and it doesn't go any further.

At this point I am out of ideas. I called a Google rep and tried to talk to a person but the representative I got was strictly working by the script and after I explained the issue I had (pretty much verbatim on whats above) she asked me if I had tried to reboot the device and then proceeded to ask me to reboot again. After we went through all the steps she was stumped and told me to contact manufacturer. Given that I had flashed a custom recovery and my bootloader is now locked and I can't flash stock recovery what are my options? Any ideas?


----------



## SlashDW (Jul 24, 2011)

Unplug the device then boot into the bootloader. Then plug it in and try ./flash-all.sh again. It'll work. May have to do that a couple times. Happened to me too.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Did you get this figured out

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## RootDatDevice (Dec 22, 2013)

Here is info.
Once you have your device bricked, tell me how brick it is, soft brick, or hard brick.
Soft Brick help.
1. Peform data wipe.
2. Test the boot
3. If not booting, follow this text

Hard Brick help.
Want to go to stock?
Download Wugs Toolkit.
Or, just use your nerd powers!
Cmd option.
1. HAVE YOUR DEVICE IN FAST BOOT MODE!
2. Open cmd (Have adt bundle installed!!!)
3. Download the image files (Link: https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images )
4. Extract it. (This is .tar file, the stock .zip is inside along with stock recovery, bootloader 03.15  )
5. Type in cmd 'fastboot devices' When you see device connected, well done!
6. Let's get flashing! Type in 'fastboot update (filename).zip' and hit enter.
7. Wait, of you get errors saying 'Aborted bootloader version 03.14 needed, find the .img file, and type in 'fastboot flash bootloader bootloader03.14.img' and hit enter.
That should be it! I recommend using Wugs Way, but cmd is safer!

Reply the results!
Best Regards 
RDD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

